#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά όργανα >  > > >  >  >  GPS χειρός Garmin Colorando 300 - ΕΓΣΑ

## topeng

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!!
Έχει πέσει στα χέρια μου ένα GPS χειρός Garmin Colorando 300.
Προσπαθώντας να το ρυθμίσω στο ΕΓΣΑ έχω το εξής πρόβλημα. Όταν το κλείσω, αφού έχω κάνει τις απαραίτητες προσθέσεις ή αφαιρέσεις για να πάω από το WGS84 στο ΕΓΣΑ87, χάνονται οι ρυθμίσεις, με αποτέλεσμα όταν το ξανά ανοίξω να θέλει πάλι ρύθμιση. Έχει κανείς το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο, έχει αντιμετωπίσει το ίδιο πρόβλημα;
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά παιδιά!!!!

----------

